# Toddler spits out water and half chewed food!



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

My DS is 20 months old and has never been a real fan of solid food. He was EBF until probably 12 months because we would offer him a variety of foods but he just wasn't interested.

Now he will eat soft or pureed foods like soups, mashed yams, smoothies, etc but with a lot of other foods, he'll eagerly put them in his mouth, chew for a while, them just spit out the chunks and then ask for more! Because he keeps taking more, I know it's not that he doesn't like the taste. Sometimes it's because he puts too much in his mouth and can't swallow it all, so he spits out, but sometimes I give him tiny pieces one at a time and he'll take them and spit after chewing too.

He also does the same with liquids about half the time (never breast milk). He'll ask for water, juice, whatever and he'll put some in his mouth either from a cup, straw or sippy cup, then swish it around in the mouth and spit it out.

It's getting pretty aggravating - wasted food, the mess!

Anyone else's LOs ever do this? Any advice? Thanks.

ETA - he isn't doing it to push my buttons or fool around at all. It's like he just no longer wants it in his mouth. . .


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

At that point, I would assume he was done and not push the issue. Is he still breastfed?


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I wouldnt push it. I think its probably just his way of experimenting with food!
My son has never had any 'food issues' - he loves his food...but a few weeks ago he started doing this! Yes...its a terrible waste and frankly, its disgusting cleaning it up! lol...But after a few weeks of doing this he stopped. I just figured he was experimenting with it! Everything is a phase...this too shall pass! hehe


----------



## GSMama (Jul 26, 2006)

My DD went through a stage around that age too, where she'd open her mouth and wait for me to put my hand in front of it so she could spit out whatever she was eating. It happened most frequently with meat, she chewed all the nutrients out of it and would decide she was done with it, lol.

I'm happy to report that she grew out of it and now swallows almost all of her food and never uses my hand for a receptacle...patience is the word of the day for this one I think.


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

DS is 22 mos and does the same thing, he just lets his mouth hang open and shakes his head back and forth until the food falls out or scrapes it out with his finger. Its not very appetizing, but I have to assume its just a phase.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

At 20 months I'd say let it go. He's still learning and experimenting with food it sounds like. Now, my 2.5yo will do the same thing only to get a rise out of people and I tell him to clean up his mess and put it in the trash. Unfortunately 20mo's can't understand that and usually aren't doing it to get a reaction from you. Invest in an Oreck LOL I love my vacuum. I use it almost every day and its great at picking up food.


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

My 4.5 yo thinks it's funny....he is learning much from his 27 mos sister







:







:


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

My 21mo has been doing the same thing for 1-2 months now. He does tend to do it more with meat, but he'll spit out anything. Glad to know this is just a phase - I hope!


----------



## flowmom (Feb 3, 2004)

dd does this sometimes with meat and chewy foods. I think she just chews and chews, but if it's still somewhat fibrous, she figures it's not a good idea to swallow it. toddlers







. she also got interested in the whole spitting thing from ds, so she's been doing that with water and food here and there. hope the phase is short-lived in your home!


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, mamas. Glad to know I'm not the only one! LOL, yes I need to get a better vacuum because I end up on my hands and knees picking up half chewed morsels then wiping up the floor - gross.

Yeah, it happens with meat most often, but also with veggies, fruit, whatever!

I do figure it's a phase, and surely he won't do it *forever*, but it's been going on for probably 6 months now, and it's one bad habit he didn't learn from his sister!


----------



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

It could very well be an "experimental" thing and most likely not cause to worry. But since you've said it has been going on for *6 month*s, I might mention it to your pediatrician or doctor. Honestly, he may be having some trouble chewing and swallowing. Especially since he did get introduced to solids a bit later. Not to say that there was anything *wrong* with that, but just to say that there may actually be an *issue* that is making it harder for him to eat -- hence his earlier lack of interest and current behavior. I'm sure you could get a referral to have him evaluated. I know it takes something like 26 muscle movements to chew and swallow! There is actually a lot that goes on there. Did he ever have any trouble nursing? What is his language like? It's possible that he has some type of oral low tone issue.


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OMama* 
It could very well be an "experimental" thing and most likely not cause to worry. But since you've said it has been going on for *6 month*s, I might mention it to your pediatrician or doctor. Honestly, he may be having some trouble chewing and swallowing. Especially since he did get introduced to solids a bit later. Not to say that there was anything *wrong* with that, but just to say that there may actually be an *issue* that is making it harder for him to eat -- hence his earlier lack of interest and current behavior. I'm sure you could get a referral to have him evaluated. I know it takes something like 26 muscle movements to chew and swallow! There is actually a lot that goes on there. Did he ever have any trouble nursing? What is his language like? It's possible that he has some type of oral low tone issue.

Hmmmm. . . you could be right. His language is pretty right on developmentally, if slightly ahead. He's always been, and still is, a really good nurser. This is one of the issues - I want to start weaning, but it seems like if I do, he won't get enough nutrients.

He *does* chew and swallow mushy as well as non-mushy food, but is just inconsistent about it. I'll keep it all in mind. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Slaydensmom (Jun 13, 2006)

My boy has done this off and on for about 6 months or so. It used to worry me and irritate me(because of mess and my desire for him to eat--not spit out the food!) I was in almost the exact situation as you: My son was basically EBF until 12mos. or later because he didn't really take to food before that. I was eager to get him eating more and nursing less. Now at 27 mos. he doesn't really do it unless he overstuffs his mouth or just decides he's done eating after he took a bite. It will pass.
By the way, he still loves to nurse.


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slaydensmom* 
My boy has done this off and on for about 6 months or so. It used to worry me and irritate me(because of mess and my desire for him to eat--not spit out the food!) I was in almost the exact situation as you: My son was basically EBF until 12mos. or later because he didn't really take to food before that. I was eager to get him eating more and nursing less. Now at 27 mos. he doesn't really do it unless he overstuffs his mouth or just decides he's done eating after he took a bite. It will pass.
By the way, he still loves to nurse.

Good to know - thanks!


----------

